

PEP 492 is accepted - snehesht
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2015-May/139844.html

======
snehesht
detailed info on PEP 492 :
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0492/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0492/)

